# Real Watch, Real Soda Pop, Real Men...



## enezdez (May 17, 2016)

The title is play on older advertising by the watch manufacturer.

Thanks For Looking, Any Comments Will Be Appreciated

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## tirediron (May 17, 2016)

Ummm...  I don't really get it.  The hat is only partly in focus, the watch is 90 degrees to the viewer's plane of sight, the hands block the maker's name and the pop bottle is partially obscured.  Additionally none of the colours really seem to work together.  Could you give a little insight into your concept here?


----------



## enezdez (May 17, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Ummm...  I don't really get it.  The hat is only partly in focus, the watch is 90 degrees to the viewer's plane of sight, the hands block the maker's name and the pop bottle is partially obscured.  Additionally none of the colours really seem to work together.  Could you give a little insight into your concept here?




I was attempting to convey that after a long day of flying your aircraft (work), you quench your thirst with a Boylan & take a well-deserved break.


----------



## pixmedic (May 17, 2016)

Mighty fine timepiece you got there sir. Love the big crown.
When I fly I take my Oris. Not in the same league of course, but it's done me ok.


----------



## enezdez (May 17, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Mighty fine timepiece you got there sir. Love the big crown.
> When I fly I take my Oris. Not in the same league of course, but it's done me ok.



Thank For Your Kind Words!

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## SnappingShark (May 19, 2016)

they say to straighten your horizons in landscape photography - but I think straightening the bottle would have been nice here.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jun 1, 2016)

I would have preferred to see the hat sitting next to the bottle at an angle, and maybe fit the watch in somewhere next to them. 

I don't really get the concept either, but I'm not into watches or aviation. For someone who is into that it maybe does make sense, but for someone like me, maybe it would have benefited to bring some other elements of the plane into the photo. You could have it in the distant background, or something along those lines.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 4, 2016)

Like the concept but would like to see everything in focus and the watch rotated clockwise just a bit so it's more square to the viewer. Not too many people would understand the abbreviations on the hat or  "TOP GUN"


----------



## Murray Bloom (Jun 5, 2016)

It's a total miss for me.  The narrative doesn't come across, the focus issue, the watch's rotation, the face and label having overwhelming details, position of the hands, pointless composition (IMO), weird colors for a gold watch . . .

I recommending reshooting.  Build the shot element by element, make test shots, and create an image that tells the story more clearly.  An appropriate background might work better than the abstract colors, too.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 13, 2016)

With watches, most companies will shoot their watch with the time reading somewhere around 10:10.  Timex ads for example will ALWAYS show their watch hands at 10:08:36.

The reason for this is to keep the hands from obscuring the maker's marks and brand names and any complications which almost always appear at the 12, 3, 6 and/or 9 o'clock position.

FYI.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice Flieger! 7 days power reserve too. Not crazy about the pinkish hue.


----------

